# Tifa vs Samus



## SF latif (Oct 20, 2015)

As pictured

speed equalized


----------



## BerialEdge (Oct 20, 2015)

Pretty sure that Tifa loses this. Samus' range and DC is too great for Tifa, even with speed equalized.
Edit: Well, once you added the pic and said that it's without armor, Tifa could win in this scenario.


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 20, 2015)

Isn't Samus around Star level?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 20, 2015)

So, wait...

As pictured... Samus without her armor, then?


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Isn't Samus around Star level?



Yup. Samus takes this pretty easily. Neg diff 

Dat pic in the OP is pretty fine though


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Isn't Samus around Star level?



Yes. Yes she is.








She is?!! Based on what?


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 20, 2015)

Keollyn said:


> Yes. Yes she is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This calc I think


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 20, 2015)

Okay... So how powerful is Samus WITHOUT her armor, then?


----------



## Tonathan100 (Oct 20, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> Okay... So how powerful is Samus WITHOUT her armor, then?



She should be FTL, and at least planet level. This won't be too much for Tifa though, who partially scales to the small planet to planet level Loz, who is essentially 1/3 of Sephiroth.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 20, 2015)

Samus and Joey, oh. No wonder I didn't know. Isn't it canonicity unknown?


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 20, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> Okay... So how powerful is Samus WITHOUT her armor, then?



Depends on what weapons she's allowed without her armor I guess.

Proto mentioned in the comments of this calc how a basic power bomb is planet level 

And she should have FTL reaction speed iirc.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 20, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> She should be FTL, and at least planet level. This won't be too much for Tifa though, who partially scales to the small planet to planet level Loz, who is essentially 1/3 of Sephiroth.



How much partial scaling are we talking here? Loz started kicking Tifa's ass easily when he started trying and we have no idea how little or great the amount of power he was using before then is.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 20, 2015)

> Depends on what weapons she's allowed without her armor I guess.



As shown, so Samus only gets her whip.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 20, 2015)

SF latif said:


> As shown, so Samus only gets her whip.



 

Fuck if I know then. Maybe you could make the argument that Samus's whip scales to her power bombs or some of her other small planet level to star level weapons? In that case Tifa'd still lose because of the disadvantage in firepower and Samus's FTL reactions.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 20, 2015)

dont quote me on this cause i`m not an expret on neither. 
but i`ve been told samus whiout her suit is planet.  also "speed equalized"


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 20, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> Fuck if I know then. Maybe you could make the argument that Samus's whip scales to her power bombs or some of her other small planet level to star level weapons? In that case Tifa'd still lose because of the disadvantage in firepower and Samus's FTL reactions.



Does samus actually have the laser whip outside of smash bros? Sorry if its a dumb question I just don't remember it. I remember when she doesnt have her suit she can't kill any enemies though, just stun them with her blaster


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 20, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> Does samus actually have the laser whip outside of smash bros? Sorry if its a dumb question I just don't remember it. I remember when she doesnt have her suit she can't kill any enemies though, just stun them with her blaster



Looked it up and it you may be right about it only being a smash bros thing. In that case it it probably doesn't scale to Samus's other weapons. 

So I guess Samus loses then?  At least this massively restricted version of Samus does.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 20, 2015)

You clowns might want to answer this question first before discussing anything else



Keollyn said:


> Samus and Joey, oh. No wonder I didn't know. Isn't it canonicity unknown?



Or just make it composite Samus

Either way... Zero Suit Samus?

What exactly does she got?  I know her Zero Mission feats, but they're nothing notable here compared to eating Sephiroth's TK and possibly breaking out of it like the rest of the party appears to do.  

Limit breaks?

Shouldn't be any weaker than the half dead Turk that offed Zirconiade in Before Crisis.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> You clowns might want to answer this question first before discussing anything else
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OP restricted the fuck out of Samus by limiting to her what she has in the image in the first post (her plasma whip from smash bros). 

Don't think there's anything she can do with that alone.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 20, 2015)

Still forgetful that most places treat Samus as composite most of the time.


----------



## Megatron (Oct 20, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> She should be FTL, and at least planet level. This won't be too much for Tifa though, who partially scales to the small planet to planet level Loz, who is essentially 1/3 of Sephiroth.


Loz is much less than 1/15th of Sephiroth. 

In AC Complete Cloud completely overpowers Kadaj with Finishing Touch, which isn't even 1/15th if the original Omnislash, which in turn is not enough to overpower ACC Sephiroth.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 20, 2015)

Tonathan100 said:


> She should be FTL, and at least planet level. This won't be too much for Tifa though, who partially scales to the small planet to planet level Loz, who is essentially 1/3 of Sephiroth.



Is the manga considered canon to the main series?



Keollyn said:


> Still forgetful that most places treat Samus as composite most of the time.



That's news to me, but I think it's because there's been some pretty impressive manga calcs recently.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 20, 2015)

@MusubiKazesaru Whether or not manga feats can be used for this for this thread or not doesn't make a difference at this point since the OP said on the previous page of this thread that he's restricting Samus to only what she has in the image in the opening post (The skimpy outfit and the laser whip from smash bros that doesn't scale to any notable weapons Samus has).


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 20, 2015)

It always seems like some unwritten rule that Nintendo characters, movie characters and some other medium I'm not remember, always have "composite" attached to all their threads, even when not specified.

For the longest of times, I've remember a lot of Link threads having him composite. I honestly never understood that.


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm impressed this is actually getting analyzed despite how "distracting" the OP image is


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 20, 2015)

xenos5 said:


> @MusubiKazesaru Whether or not manga feats can be used for this for this thread or not doesn't make a difference at this point since the OP said on the previous page of this thread that he's restricting Samus to only what she has in the image in the opening post (The skimpy outfit and the laser whip from smash bros that doesn't scale to any notable weapons Samus has).



So I've read. This is more for future reference than anything.



Keollyn said:


> It always seems like some unwritten rule that Nintendo characters, movie characters and some other medium I'm not remember, always have "composite" attached to all their threads, even when not specified.
> 
> For the longest of times, I've remember a lot of Link threads having him composite. I honestly never understood that.



Link doesn't vary as much as one would think per version, but there are some with things that others don't have and the ones with the complete Triforce are the most powerful by far. aLttP Link is likely the most powerful as he defeated full Triforce Ganon without the Triforce which puts him even above SS Link and then he got it afterward. Then most of them are in the top tier continent-multi-continent range.

Putting that aside, it really depends. Mario we split into different continuities generally, but some people will start threads and just assume composite as well. Pokemon is usually composite because not every Pokemon gets feats in every version of the series. If we don't want composite it should be in the OP, though.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Oct 20, 2015)

Composite Samus > Games only Samus > Tifa > Zero Suit Samus

IMO Tifa is continent level and massively hypersonic, possibly higher with limit breaks. Doesn't really compare to Samus' Metroid Prime feats like collapsing a planet sized dimension where the gravity shits all over the sun's, or the fact she blasted Dark Sammy beyond her regen point. Hax like phazon and her FTL speed make this a no win scenario for Tifa providing Samus has the Power Suit.

But since OP might as well have decided on birthday suit Samus, the quality character dies this time


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Oct 20, 2015)

And the manga is questionably canon or tertiary canon, I prefer to just go with composite Samus usually and the star freezing feat lines up with the games


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Vivi Ornitier said:


> IMO Tifa is continent level and massively hypersonic, possibly higher with limit breaks.



She's a good deal stronger than that kiddo

Opinion doesn't let you ignore eating Sephiroth's TK and weaker characters like a half dead Turk offing Zirconiade with a limit break


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> I'm impressed this is actually getting analyzed despite how "distracting" the OP image is



You haven't been around when I went under the name Samus Aran have you? My sets made that pretty tame.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Oct 20, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> She's a good deal stronger than that kiddo
> 
> Opinion doesn't let you ignore eating Sephiroth's TK and weaker characters like a half dead Turk offing Zirconiade with a limit break



I consider 12 exatons multi-continent level rather than small moon level, though it's just a label so meh.

I haven't played Before Crisis, but I thought you said the Turks are only at that level via limit breaks, not in regular dc? I also am unsure about scaling her to Bahamut Fury's FTL feat based on the Zirconiade feat. Got any video evidence and context for this stuff scaling her above Typhon and Bahamut Fury? Because if so I would give it to Tifa ~6-7/10 here against Samus excluding the S&J manga and 4-5/10 including it


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Vivi Ornitier said:


> I consider 12 exatons multi-continent level rather than small moon level, though it's just a label so meh.



Why are you using that when Typhon's the benchmark Weapons and Jevona powerscale to?



> I haven't played Before Crisis, but I thought you said the Turks are only at that level via limit breaks, not in regular dc?



I know, I was pointing it out to address your "possibly higher" for limits



> I also am unsure about scaling her to Bahamut Fury's FTL feat based on the Zirconiade feat. Got any video evidence and context for this stuff scaling her above Typhon and Bahamut Fury? Because if so I would give it to Tifa ~6-7/10 here against Samus excluding the S&J manga and 4-5/10 including it



Both party sans Cloud and Turks alike have fought and drove off/killed a Weapon (Ultimate for party, Jade for Turks).  A fraction of Zirconiade's power (the power of its botched summon) let's Elfe fight off CC Sephiroth too.

Not really hard to follow, nor requires playing/watching BC for the party.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Oct 20, 2015)

What I'm getting from this is that the FF7 party (aside from Cloud and Vincent who were always a given) is accepted to be in the tenatons and FTL now 

If that's the case I can work with it, always supported it to an extent but figured it would be called out as powerscaling abuse 

FTL small star level Cid Highwind


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Roughly at any rate

Will iron out the "why" and "how" next play through

Should be only a few months from now after going through XII, IV's compilation, and probably X-2 and Revenant Wings


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Oct 20, 2015)

Play some of the Dragon Quest and Secret of Mana/Seiken Densetsu games next

I am at a loss trying to figure out ways to connect the dots for feats in those series' and give them upgrades beyond building level, only you can save them 

Plus one of the SoM games was reskinned as a FF game


----------



## Hamaru (Oct 21, 2015)

Couldn't they just wrestle?


----------



## RidleyMan (Oct 22, 2015)

Regarding manga canon, the Zero Mission Manga is canon at least but for Samus & Joey it's more of a ''lines up and isn't that contradictory'', it takes place years after Samus destroys Ridley in Super Metroid, there's a bonus chapter featuring the start of Metroid Fusion (so Fusion is probably canon to it, may not go both ways though). I don't really have a problem using it as it kinda fits, also while some feats are taken out of context it's still pretty powerful (ie the giant planet busting power bomb isn't exactly a spammable attack) so yeah.


----------

